# Macaholic's Son



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

As I pointed out in my other post, I have not been very good about getting on AT of late, but feel like the following needs to be brought to everyone's attention.

Mac's son was in a very bad car accident in Raleigh a couple of weeks ago. He is in ICU at Wake Med in an induced coma. The last time I talked with Mac there hadn't been much change, but things were looking good in that there didn't appear to be any brain swelling.

Please keep Mac (Dave), his son Drew and the entire family in your thoughts and prayers. Hope to talk with Mac today - if I do, I will post an update.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Prayers on the way. Hoping for the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Prayers from me too. Hope he recovers without problems.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Gravy, what is it with this year???? I'll keep all the Macs in my thoughts.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Prayers sent from SC


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Talked with Mac earlier today. No real change in Drew's condition. Even though there is some damage to his neck, they are seeing movement in his arms and legs so there does not appear to be any paralysis.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Prayers...I have a Drew of my own and would be crushed


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers sent from Canada.


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update Lee, I had dropped Dave an email a couple weeks back about getting the bow he so generously loaned me back to him and never heard back. I understand why now. God speed to his son's recovery.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Praying for a complete recovery for Drew....and comfort for Mac during these days..*

.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Prayers being sent Mac, for you and family...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank You All for caring!
yes, it's been a tuff few weeks. My oldest son, Drew, was on his way to work and was making a left turn on a green light when a pickup truck ran the red and T-boned his car on the driver's side. Drew never had a chance to see him coming.

Prognosis is good, his age, 28, and condition before the accident are in his favor. It will be a long road to recovery as he suffered severe head trauma and broken bones, ribs on both sides and a collar bone. We have much support from those that know him and prayer warriors from around the world keeping him in prayers for comfort and strength to recover from this tragic accident. We have confidence in the wonderful doctors and nurses and faith his Maker will guide them to heal this young man.

Thank you all for your prayers and support.
Mac


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Prayers are with you and your family, stay strong!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Prayers Mac, glad to hear his injuries are repairable... :thumb: :cheers: :amen:


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

Prayers for Drew. May the good lord bless him and keep him.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Talked with Mac on Tue and at that time there hadn't been any real change. Just got off the phone with No_X_Eddie and he talked with Mac yesterday. Seems that Drew is now responding to others by squeezing their hand. If I understood Eddie correctly, Drew has even opened one eye. He's got a long ways to go, but sounds like things may be looking up some. Praise the Lord


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Prayers from Virginia.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Prayer for sure


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Prayers sent Mac!! God bless you all and may he watch over you and heal Drew.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Day 16 since Drew's accident and the healing powers of prayers and modern medicine are working! He has been moved from critical to acute care because of his progress over the last couple of days. Still has assistance breathing but more for reassurance in case his airway becomes blocked with the gunk in his lungs. He has one eye open and can move his legs and right arm purposely. His left side was hammered in the wreck so it's taking a little longer but he should regain movement as the rehab helps him get back on his feet again.

Please keep him in your prayers, still a long road but I think we're out of the woods.
Mac
God Bless you All!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Day 16 since Drew's accident and the healing powers of prayers and modern medicine are working! He has been moved from critical to acute care because of his progress over the last couple of days. Still has assistance breathing but more for reassurance in case his airway becomes blocked with the gunk in his lungs. He has one eye open and can move his legs and right arm purposely. His left side was hammered in the wreck so it's taking a little longer but he should regain movement as the rehab helps him get back on his feet again.
> 
> Please keep him in your prayers, still a long road but I think we're out of the woods.
> Mac
> God Bless you All!


Great news!! Prayers will be there as long as you need them (and then some!!) God bless


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

We're very glad he is responding favorably. Our prayers will continue for him and the family.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

Prayers for your son and family...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad to see him making progress. Keeping him in our prayers. Looking forward to hearing more GREAT updates.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

That is great news. I'll also continue to pray for his recovery. Hope he is able to get into rehab soon.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Haven't talked directly to Mac is about a week, but heard some very good news from Jarlicker yesterday. Seems Drew is awake now and even talking. I don't know a lot of the details so I want to be careful not to post something that I am absolutely not sure of. Maybe Mac will get a chance to drop by here soon and update us. I'm sure if his son is responding to them now then he's spending time with him.

BTW: Jarlicker went back to work today.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Good deal on both counts!!! Still praying!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Tell Mac I'll say a prayer while I'm tilting one back for him.
'bout damn time 'Licker went back to work! :becky:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Talked to Mac today. Drew has even been up in a wheel chair and has gone to the rest room on his own. Praise the Lord!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

That is awesome!!! That is a good sign


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

That really is awesome!! So glad he is improving


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you All for continuing to care!
Today was a huge milestone....I received a call....my son was on the other end....it took a few seconds to comprehend exactly what was happening...then I panicked! His girlfriend who had been staying with us for 2 weeks had just left to go to the airport.

What I mean is....the garage door was going down and the car was moving up the driveway...amazing what a quick burst of adrenalin will do as I slid under the door and sprinted to the car door window to hand her the phone...the look was priceless once she realized who it was!!!!

The visit tonight was good. He still has a long way to go but we are on the road.
Mac


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Mac, so very good to hear that Drew is continuing to do so well in his recovery. Keeping all of you in my thoughts as he speeds towards a complete recovery.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*amen!!!!*


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Prayers Mac.. we're still pullin hard for him and congrats on the milestone!!! :thumb: :cheers:

You, sprint?? :mg: :lol: :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow, havent been in here for a bit and looks like alot of prayers have come through. Prayers sent from Virginia.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Prayers Mac.. we're still pullin hard for him and congrats on the milestone!!! :thumb: :cheers:
> 
> You, sprint?? :mg:* :lol: :wink:*


*


.....better yet....."slid under the door"?!?!?! 

GREAT to hear the GOOD NEWS MAC.....What a wonderful Christmas present.....*


----------



## BOW GUY (Feb 13, 2003)

Dave, Just saw this tread! I'm glad to here your son is doing well after such a bad accident, I send my prayers and hope he makes a full recovery..Bob R.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Exchanged several text messages with Mac yesterday. Seems he was at the hospital getting a crash course on how to look after Drew during his "escape from the hospital" today. Drew is doing well enough that they're letting him go to Mac's for Christmas. In Mac's words: "Never a better present". He still has a long road to full recovery so please continue to keep Drew and all those who stand by him in your prayers and thoughts.

Merry Christmas Drew


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Today was a good day for Drew. That it happened on Christmas was coincidental. 
I thought just chilling on his couch at his house would be the best present/therapy....

back to the hospital by 8pm, then maybe 2-3 weeks longer before release and out-patient rehab. What a crazy last 6 weeks.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad to see things are looking up for him and your family. That was great of the hospital to let him come home for Christmas Day Sounds like you got a great Christmas present. I'll keep you in my prayers & thoughts.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS DREW!!!! Glad to hear you "escaped" for a while. That is definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Being able to breathe fresh air and sit on his own couch is some of the best medicine he can get.
Now MAC try and get some rest.

Merry Christmas!*.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Just absolutely incredible. Drew you are The MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Merry Christmas.


----------

